# yellow lab fry batch of 10



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello my yellow lab just spit it's fry a batch of 10 I'd guess some doing good but slowly one by one dien don't know why it's I'm same quality as last batch


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

In same water quality I mean


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

are you feeding them food they can eat? Baby brine shrimp are great. I also suggest investing in a water test kit.

Cant help much without knowing water parameters like ammonia, nitrate, nitrites etc.


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

No more died scene the first day dey eating not much nitrates 0 nitrites 0.5 amonia 0

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

